# So You Want To Make $3,000 p/wk with Uber/Lyft? Read This



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

*Don't be lazy.*


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

....show me making $3k a week for a year. I shall then be impressed. 

Oh, and only X.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ....show me making $3k a week for a year. I shall then be impressed.
> 
> Oh, and only X.


I'm halfway there if I make it will you get me a puppy? Oh and I'm not taking guido off your hands either


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm halfway there if I make it will you get me a puppy? Oh and I'm not taking guido off your hands either


Part of that I have no comment.

I think I already know you are full time baller. It's just these 'other' drivers who make bank here and there and want a lot of praise for doing it here and there. I wanna see real work all year long.  You know, like the majority of working American's need to do to keep a roof over their heads.....


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

sopranored said:


> *Don't be lazy.*


Gas is almost $5 gal if you add maintenance it make no sense in driving for Lyft at base rate. Add dead miles and risk to make it clear your post is idiotic.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

To make $3,000 a week in revenue I would only need to do about 375 rides a week at $8.00 each on average, at 25 rides a day max i would need to drive 15 days a week...

hmmm that doesn't seem to add up somehow..

at 375 rides and 2 rides an hour i would need to drive 187.5 hours a week, divided by 7 days is 26.78 hours..

hmm that doesn't seem to work out either... Given enough crystal meth I could concievably work 24 hours a day but not 26.78...

If i could somehow cheat the system and get up to 9.375 rides an hour and still average $8.00 a ride.. But that's over 4 times what I can normally pull on uber/lyft.


There either needs to be 15 days a week, 26.78 hours a day or do quadruple the number of rides per hours as I can normally hit.


In some markets you just can't make that math work. And $8.00 a ride is questionable in my market 4 $8.00 rides is impossible, and one $36.00 ride would require heavy surge and or a very long distance.

$36 here?

That's 36 paid miles and you would need to be getting 36 paid miles every hour. In the taxi I'm cool with 7-8 paid miles in an hour, but to do that i'm putting n 20+ total miles driven.'' to hit 36 paid miles on uber i would need to average proboby 40-45 PAID miles an hour, and with half the miles (if you're lucky) being paid you would need to somehow average 90 driven miles to 45 paid miles.. _per hour_

so even if it WAS busy enough here, the math can't work.


I've had $3,000 weeks driving a cab, but that's rough. In the cab $3,000 in revenue would be $428 a day. At $17.00 a fare on average, and 25 fares a day.. your close enough to 428 a week to hit. 25 fares a day on a busy-ish week is possible.


On uber I haven't seen a $2,000+ week since 2014-2015.. so yeah not in like 6-7 years because of all the ruthless pay cuts.

Lazy has nothing to do with lower pay here, you'll just never exceed $10.00 a fare on average and 2 fares an hour.


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

NotMe said:


> Gas is almost $5 gal if you add maintenance it make no sense in driving for Lyft at base rate. Add dead miles and risk to make it clear your post is idiotic.


use rental with uber program $200 p/wk car/suv


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

sopranored said:


> use rental with uber program $200 p/wk car/suv


Then you don't get the mileage deduction so you actually pay taxes. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> To make $3,000 a week in revenue I would only need to do about 375 rides a week at $8.00 each on average, at 25 rides a day max i would need to drive 15 days a week...
> 
> hmmm that doesn't seem to add up somehow..
> 
> ...


Yep, getting 3k+ in a week in this market is impossible...😅


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

5555.... 240 rides a week wow. Wow. How did u have time to post now.??. The number is nice but 7 days a week and over 200 rides is alot of rides. I can do 50% of that with 50% less work and day off. I do wav xl. But I been at it so long. I make what I want and stop. The days of bar crowds and games football. Concerts are long gone. 21k over 7 years.
So you did $700 a day. But you had big quests also $1500.. so about $500 a day not counting quests. I would think you could do it easier with 7 long trips a day. But that's not the way you work.
Keep earning it till labor day. Our quests were big. They getting chopped every week. It's off like $300 bi weekly now . Was like 700 now like 400.
Best of luck. 
Do you have a case of 5 hour energy in trunk ?? Haha


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Yep, getting 3k+ in a week in this market is impossible...😅


Your tailbone and health is in danger for sitting that long and driving those long hours


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

sopranored said:


> *Don't be lazy.*


Let me get a pen and jot down your wonderful pearls of wisdom. I will soon join the Millionaire driver's club with all the pearls I have been accumulating from your infinite rideshare wisdom. 

    

*SMH*.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

sopranored said:


> *Don't be lazy.*


Thank you Dara.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Let me get a pen and jot down your wonderful pearls of wisdom. I will soon join the Millionaire driver's club with all the pearls I have been accumulating from your infinite rideshare wisdom.
> 
> 
> 
> *SMH*.


Millionaire Driver's Club? Just don't get rich and start posting pics of your tanned calves from your Hawaiian hotel room and telling us how pretty you are.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> Yep, getting 3k+ in a week in this market is impossible...😅


The biggest issue is that the pay rates vary by so much within the united states that it's sickening. At one point the difference between the top paying market and the bottom paying market in the US was 300%, as base rates were 3 TIMES higher.

At one point the highest tier of uber in Orlando was a few cents short of the lowest tier in NYC. Yes uberpool in NYC paid more than uber Select in Orlando.



Had you been getting Orlando rates you'd be under $3,000

200 rides on uber wouldn't get you 4,500 here, it would get you closer to $1,600-1,700

200 rides for me at _taxi rates_ would only get me about _$3,500._
If I sat at the airport all day in a taxi I wouldn't get more than at most 70 airport loads for $2100-2200, because that's the way it works. Spend more time in the airport and your trip count plumets but your average per trip increases.

It boggles my mind that you're averaging over $20 a ride.

Around here it's a little closer to $8.00 a ride for uber/lyft.

My long term average driving taxis is about $17.00 a ride. But if I can crank out 20-25 rides at $17 a ride, that's $340- $450. 

Drop $180 for cab rental gas and tolls and that's $150-250 in profit. Or About $150-$250 more a day than I can make driving for uber after expenses.

So really... mind is boggled that you're averaging over $20 a ride. Really confused about that.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> 5555.... 240 rides a week wow. Wow. How did u have time to post now.??. The number is nice but 7 days a week and over 200 rides is alot of rides. I can do 50% of that with 50% less work and day off. I do wav xl. But I been at it so long. I make what I want and stop. The days of bar crowds and games football. Concerts are long gone. 21k over 7 years.
> So you did $700 a day. But you had big quests also $1500.. so about $500 a day not counting quests. I would think you could do it easier with 7 long trips a day. But that's not the way you work.
> Keep earning it till labor day. Our quests were big. They getting chopped every week. It's off like $300 bi weekly now . Was like 700 now like 400.
> Best of luck.
> Do you have a case of 5 hour energy in trunk ?? Haha


I just drink green juice and eat bananas))
Xl is obviously alot bigger rates then regular x. I like hustling, makes the day go by faster))


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Your tailbone and health is in danger for sitting that long and driving those long hours


Send me a massage girl))


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The biggest issue is that the pay rates vary by so much within the united states that it's sickening. At one point the difference between the top paying market and the bottom paying market in the US was 300%, as base rates were 3 TIMES higher.
> 
> At one point the highest tier of uber in Orlando was a few cents short of the lowest tier in NYC. Yes uberpool in NYC paid more than uber Select in Orlando.
> 
> ...


I didnt work Monday through Thursday this week, was working on some house projects, but even just working this weekend I grossed over $2k. No secret, all Im doing is driving in San Francisco and the surrounding bay area for extended hours daily. You can see the rates in SF in my picture below))


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm not lazy but never made 3 a week. So what else am I doing wrong?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

did your quests in Ca GET LOWERED this week ours got thrashed. i do wav so to me 40 is my goa.
this week its $410 max on 100 rides $335 on 90.
usally about $700 thur thursday....x sometimes is better than most xl rides more gas more headaches, its a walmart customer...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

its a giant # but after doing black long ago x xl than wav. its to much work 4 me. on that 5k how many miles???hope you have children for tax write off's with wav i put low miles always owe tax. i dont take the .74 cent 100 mile xrides. thier losers. unless surge can be involved. xl maybe...
regular ants with no brains dont need to pay taxes..60k miles a years..and 75% less pay than you


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> did your quests in Ca GET LOWERED this week ours got thrashed. i do wav so to me 40 is my goa.
> this week its $410 max on 100 rides $335 on 90.
> usally about $700 thur thursday....x sometimes is better than most xl rides more gas more headaches, its a walmart customer...


Quest was $340 for 70 rides this weekend)


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> its a giant # but after doing black long ago x xl than wav. its to much work 4 me. on that 5k how many miles???hope you have children for tax write off's with wav i put low miles always owe tax. i dont take the .74 cent 100 mile xrides. thier losers. unless surge can be involved. xl maybe...
> regular ants with no brains dont need to pay taxes..60k miles a years..and 75% less pay than you


I average about 350 to 400 miles daily. Only have a 2010 toyota prius, so no xl...but maybe I should invest in an xl car and see how it goes? Xl car will take a lot longer to pay off. I bought my car on craigslist for $4000))


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> I'm not lazy but never made 3 a week. So what else am I doing wrong?


Where do you live, could be your market rates arent very high and prevents you from reaching those numbers. If I drive 12-14 hours daily in SF its pretty guaranteed to get me a $3k+ week just due to volume


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

In pa. Dont invest in xl. Prius are the best cars stick with the 4k cars.
I do wheelchair so I van do xl. But alot more costs.
What's rate for s.f
We are .74 cents a mile x and $1 xl net


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> In pa. Dont invest in xl. Prius are the best cars stick with the 4k cars.
> I do wheelchair so I van do xl. But alot more costs.
> What's rate for s.f
> We are .74 cents a mile x and $1 xl net


68 cents per miles, 29 cents per minutes)


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

just keep doing what you do i had one. you got the best car for the job.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

cman5555 said:


> Where do you live, could be your market rates arent very high and prevents you from reaching those numbers. If I drive 12-14 hours daily in SF its pretty guaranteed to get me a $3k+ week just due to volume


mostly small city Minnesota


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> I'm not lazy but never made 3 a week. So what else am I doing wrong?


You are only doing X or what?


----------



## Meech215 (Nov 12, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> In pa. Dont invest in xl. Prius are the best cars stick with the 4k cars.
> I do wheelchair so I van do xl. But alot more costs.
> What's rate for s.f
> We are .74 cents a mile x and $1 xl net


lies 50$ a hour with xl…pruis ain’t doing that, most people ordering xl these days no front seat in Uber x because of Covid so ppl order xls now more frequently, 300$ a day 500 on the weekends🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## Meech215 (Nov 12, 2019)

Worked 4 hours 7 mins Today made 250$ 🤷🏾‍♂️ 61$ a hour


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

sopranored said:


> You are only doing X or what?


x xl eats lyft doordash and some others


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Meech215
You dont understand me. This guy is in the ca. Market and banging over 3k a week in a $4000 car. Why change for him when gas is $5 a gallon thier imho
And you took in $250 today you did not earn $61 an hour you grossed it. But very nice day


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

sopranored said:


> You are only doing X or what?


Yep, uber x only


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

cman5555 said:


> I average about 350 to 400 miles daily. Only have a 2010 toyota prius, so no xl...but maybe I should invest in an xl car and see how it goes? Xl car will take a lot longer to pay off. I bought my car on craigslist for $4000))


That is prolly the ideal car, but it might be worth checking out xl., And looking at your numbers? By a lot longer to pay off do you mean 2 weeks instead of 1? 😂


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Shynrix said:


> That is prolly the ideal car, but it might be worth checking out xl., And looking at your numbers? By a lot longer to pay off do you mean 2 weeks instead of 1? 😂


Ha good point, but not sure exactly how much these XL vehicles cost, which are are eligible and most importantly how expensive they are to fix if they do start to break down. Maybe ill net more per week, but shell out 3 or 4 times more in car expenses and double or triple in gas cost..not sure


----------



## Helpmehome (Mar 14, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Ha good point, but not sure exactly how much these XL vehicles cost, which are are eligible and most importantly how expensive they are to fix if they do start to break down. Maybe ill net more per week, but shell out 3 or 4 times more in car expenses and double or triple in gas cost..not sure


Don't change a thing


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

You would think every ride would half to be a surge ride to make that much a week or your the only driver out there.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Do you have a case of 5 hour energy in trunk ?? Haha


Adderal works great.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I can do 2k every week. I am.lazy anymore .


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

sopranored said:


> *Don't be lazy.*


Nice try U er dhill.....

I wonder how many people know the true story of Uber depending millions to hire Uber driver to promote their agenda during the CA fight.....amazing that drivers would sell their soul for a few dollars ..... TRUE FACT: Greed overrides all sense of decency


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> I can do 2k every week. I am.lazy anymore .


11k posts...UBER SHILL.....


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Your full of shit . I been a member rara dara GTFO. I do wheelchair shill.
Because our market nyc Chicago. Is better that your dont knock it.
I got a $40k van 
You have a $4000 pruis. So you do better no expenses


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

DDW said:


> 11k posts...UBER SHILL.....


Not sure if id say uber shill since a few mo ago he was telling us to get better real jobs?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yep get real.jobs
I am 60.soon..young guys need benefits. Sss. Work mans comp


----------

